# Fischegel im Teich



## torsten80 (24. Apr. 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe vor kurzem das Wasser aus meinem Teich abgepumpt. Neben zahlreichen Mücken- Libellenlarven usw. konnte ich auch etliche kleine __ Egel zu Gesicht bekommen. Diese waren vor allem am Grund im Schlamm und zwischen den Sumpfplanzen. 

Nachdem ich etwas recherchiert habe, denke ich, dass es sich wohl um Fischegel handelt, das sie alle recht klein waren (so 2-4 cm)... einen größeren konnte ich nicht sehen. Ausserdem habe ich gelesen, dass diese Tiere Fische befallen und schwächen können, da es sich um __ Parasiten handelt. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt folgende: ich habe ca. 300 Liter vom Teichwasser mit der Tauchpumkpe in eine Regentonne abgefüllt und wollte das Wasser hinterher wieder in den Teich füllen, um ihn sozusagen zu impfen. Nun weiss ich nicht, ob ich mit dem Wasser auch diese Egel abgepumpt habe... viele kleine Larven und Kleinstlebewesen werden das Abpumpen wohl überstanden haben, und vielleicht auch etliche von diesen Fischegeln.

Sollte ich das Wasser jetzt lieber doch nur zum Garten gießen nehmen und komplett neu befüllen... ? Oder eine Art Filter vor den Ablauf der Regentonne machen.... dann werden aber sicher auch alle anderen KLeinlebewesen rausgefiltert... weiß jemand, wie schädlich diese kleinen Egel nun genau sind? 

Achso... ich wollte noch ergänzen, dass die 5 Goldfische seit 2 Jahren alle bei bester Gesundheit sind und nicht beeinträchtigt schienen, von daher handelt es sich womöglich doch um harmlose Rollegel?!  

Gruß, 
Torsten


----------



## gabi (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fischegel im Teich*

Hi Thorsten,

deine Beschreibung passt aber auch auf den Hunde- oder Rollegel. Der ernährt sich von abgestorbenen Pflanzenresten und ist  daher im Mulm auf dem Teichboden zu finden.

Der tut deinen Fischen nichts.


----------



## Dr.J (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fischegel im Teich*

Hallo,

so treibt sich in Teichen rum? IIIIIIIIIIIIIIHHHHHHHHHHH. Ich geh da nümmer barfuss rein.


----------



## gabi (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Fischegel im Teich*

Hi Jürgen du Angsthase,

ich geh trotzdem Barfuß in den Teich. Bei den Temperaturen zur Zeit kriegst du mich nicht in Gummistiefel aber sehr wohl in den Teich.  

Nee im ernst. Solange es keine __ Blutegel sind (sind wesentlich größer) hab ich nur einen geringen Ekel davor. Aber so ganz ohne Schauer über den Rücken gehe ich auch nicht rein.


----------

